

Draft.js: map changes in the filesystem to events on the client - state
http://blog.useost.com/2013/01/23/draft/

======
NinetyNine
Is something like this possible locally with the new FileSystem APIs?

------
jessaustin
_I find it a lot cleaner than Cmd + Tab, Cmd + R_

Is that all this is? That seems like a fair amount of work for a trivial
result.

~~~
myhf
Pressing Cmd+S, Cmd+Tab, Cmd+R is a fair amount of work too. It only takes a
second, but one second can be enough to discourage you from checking the
results of a change. If that change doesn't do what you thought it would, you
could have to track it down after leaving the context, losing entire minutes.

I've been using this auto-reload tool, and it makes for a very smooth
workflow: <https://github.com/brunch/auto-reload-brunch>

------
richo
> Atomic

You keep using that word, I don't think it means what you think it means.

